# Standard needs to gain a few lbs.. Help!



## Crewsinn (Jun 25, 2012)

A few months ago I came here asking what I should feed Cain, my 2yr old standard. Many suggested Blue Buffalo, so I bought their "Natural Fish and Oatmeal Recipe for Large Breed Adult Dogs" and he has enjoyed it! 

However, I think he needs something added to his diet. I had him groomed two weeks ago, and because I'm in Texas I decided to get him completely shaved so he'll be comfortable, and I was surprised at how thin he was without all of his hair! I asked the groomer if he looked "too skinny" and she said he is a bit smaller than average and could stand to gain 5-10 lbs, but that she's also seen plenty of standards his age that are smaller. 

Any advice on how to help him gain a few lbs? I was thinking of maybe feeding him a canned food daily in addition to what he's currently eating.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know if it is the picture, but he looks good to me.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

He looks fine to me. Most dogs are too fat, and unfortunately, people are getting used to seeing that (just like people...). You should be able to feel, but not see his ribs and spine. There should be a very light fat pad over the ribs, but not much. Poodles are not meant to be a heavy breed.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

He looks fine to me too. 

How tall is he and how much does he weight?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wild Kitten said:


> He looks fine to me too.
> 
> How tall is he and how much does he weight?


He looks good to me too... I know what you mean cuz Indy is lean, but its healthy. I keep trying to fatten her up but the vet says she's healthy. I think your guy I too


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

He looks great! I don't think he looks thin at all. Hib is also 2 years old and has a very similar body type.








This isn't the best picture, but it's the most recent one taken of a profile of him. I took this Tuesday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think he looks just right. Stella gained 7lbs between 2 and 3 years of age. Your dog will most likely fill out some as well, but I would be happy with how he looks right now forever.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

If you're worried about his weight id ask his regular vet not the groomer... My groomer suggests tons of things for me that I know wouldn't work well for me dog. He also told me my dog would stop growing at 6 months. He's projected to be 14-17 lbs and he's 7.7 lbs and he gains about a .5 lb a week. Of course my groomer can assume from what he knows about small dogs (he has Yorkies) but I know he's wrong, the breeder and the vet suggest differently... He looks absolutely fine to me. IMO 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

HE looks to be at a good weight now. 5-10 pounds more and he'll be tubby. 

You can also switch to a lower protein food (has more carbs) and they will put weight on from that. (try something 22-26% protein, 11-15% fat). That did the trick for my very skinny Jack.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Nope, he's fine. Beau was skinnier than that when I shaved him down. Thing is there just isn't a lot of dog under all that hair.

Rick


----------



## Crewsinn (Jun 25, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> He looks fine to me too.
> 
> How tall is he and how much does he weight?


Okay just measured/weighed him, he's about 23 inches tall and about 53 lbs. That's probably not 100% accurate (he didn't like the measuring tape), but it's close!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also think he looks fine. Many people try to tell me they think Lily is too thin, but she has consistently weighed 36.2 lbs. +/- 0.1 or so since she was two, and my vet thinks she is fine (and he is a spoo person). I would rather have her lean for jumping than carrying too much weight. Here she is last July with very little coat on so the outline of her body is pretty much all her and not hair. The signature picture was in November so her coat was longer.

I agree with the advise to ask your vet. We all know getting weight off is much harder than putting it on!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My Jazz is 21 months, 24 inches and 45 pounds. When she reached about 12 or 15 months of age, she started leaving food in her bowl, so I cut back just a little on the amount I was feeding. Her weight has been stable since then. She always looks thin to me just after she's groomed, but she's got tons of energy, and her vet thinks she's just fine.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Crewsinn said:


> Okay just measured/weighed him, he's about 23 inches tall and about 53 lbs. That's probably not 100% accurate (he didn't like the measuring tape), but it's close!


53 lbs at 23 inches tall is plenty of weight. None of my adults weigh that much and they range from 21-25 inches tall.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Me, too. Jazz is 25 inches tall and about 49/50 pounds. Poodles aren't meant to be bulky dogs. They are supposed to be light and bouncy for their size. I almost think yours looks a tad big! LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Crewsinn said:


> Okay just measured/weighed him, he's about 23 inches tall and about 53 lbs. That's probably not 100% accurate (he didn't like the measuring tape), but it's close!



I measure my poodles by putting them at a heel standing position and laying fingers flat on their back/shoulder and taping the side of my thigh with my nail and then measuring from the ground to that point on my leg LOL  also instead of putting them on my scale. I weigh myself than carry the poodle and weigh us both, then do the math!!  it works for us!! (It's not extremely accurate, but when we go to the vet and actually measure it's darn close!!!  )

I think your poodle is normal weight he looked like if he gained any weight he'd be chubby... in my opinion. He is beautiful!! 

Both of mine are very athletic and super healthy and they are 26" and 58 to 60lbs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

